# Repticon Orlando...



## Jerm (May 20, 2008)

Anyone on here going to be attending Repticon Orlando Next weekend (22nd and 23rd)? I have a table at this show and I will have tillandsias from Russels Tillandsias. If anyone has any requests of tillandsias to bring let me know. I will also have my panther chameleons and some dartfrogs. I would like to meet some fellow members from here. Let me know if you are going. My table is "My Jungle Herps"


----------



## driftfc (May 2, 2006)

ill be there. what kind of frogs are you bringing


----------



## Jerm (May 20, 2008)

Im working on getting some Cristobal Island pumilios from SNDF. I don't currently have any froglets of my personal collection to sell. Is there anything specific that you are looking for? I might be able to get some others before the show.


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Jeremy,
Does Marcus have any of those WC tincs or trivittatus from the last import left?
I might be going....not sure yet....might not make it.


----------



## Jerm (May 20, 2008)

gothaicus said:


> Jeremy,
> Does Marcus have any of those WC tincs or trivittatus from the last import left?
> I might be going....not sure yet....might not make it.


Hi gothaicus,
Not sure exactly what he will be bringing up for this show but I can mention these to him and see if he wants to bring them if he still has some. Hopefully you can make it to the show.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

I'll be going sat morning, a buddy of mine is getting a Goliath bird eating spider! I have some spring culturs if anyone is interested. Just shoot me a pm


----------



## big_frog (Mar 16, 2010)

i'll be there.
does anyone have any azeurus they could bring or know if any will be there?


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

I will be there Saturday morning with the baby and hubby. I will be looking for others. The boy will have on a green toad shirt, so if you see us, say hello!


----------



## RecycledAgain (Oct 26, 2008)

big_frog said:


> i'll be there.
> does anyone have any azeurus they could bring or know if any will be there?


I have one juvenile left, If your interested in him I can bring it in to work on Saturday. I'll not be able to make the show but work is only 2 or 3 exits away from the show. I am already bringing some imitators in for Zack, so one more wouldn't matter.

Dan


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I may go on Sunday...so I will say hello to no one.


----------



## TheDudeWithTheFrogs (Mar 21, 2010)

Hello, I am new to this forum and will be going to the repticon show on saturday and would like to meet some of you guys


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

markpulawski said:


> I may go on Sunday...so I will say hello to no one.


grumpy grumpy old man


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

i went, saw no one saw nothing and said nothing....just kidding I had to drop off my aunt in orlando and had to rush back to make sure the Mastiff left the house standing...she did.


----------

